# Starting a Small Tourism Business in Dubai



## MojriM (May 6, 2013)

Hello,

Can anyone help me out on the cost of starting a small tourism office in dubai ?

it is a very small business all about transporting people between emirates and sightseeing 

mainly its one or two vans and thats all, 

I need to be able to hire two or three drivers and guides

Please share all the info


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I can probably do you a feasibility study for say 20k AED


----------



## MojriM (May 6, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> I can probably do you a feasibility study for say 20k AED



that would be great, but can you share more details like a cost breakdown ?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

MojriM said:


> that would be great, but can you share more details like a cost breakdown ?


1pc x Small Tourism Business Feasibility Study = 20,000 AED

Total: 20,000 AED

Hope this helps


----------



## MojriM (May 6, 2013)

oh I got you wrong, and you got me wrong, I don't need a feasibility study, 

I just need to know the fees to register a company in dubai

Thank you anyways


----------

